# Trainer for obedience near Oakland, CA



## jerryh (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,

Any suggestions on a good trainer near Oakland, CA?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

In the Bay Area, there are a few choices. There is Menlo Park SCH club (contact Tyson Kennels in Menlo Park for info), Bart de Gols, and a few more.

Are you looking for basic and advanced OB?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi Jerry, I'm in the East Bay too - it would help if you were more specific about what kind of training you're looking for. How old is your dog, and what training have you done so far?


----------



## jerryh (Nov 29, 2012)

Today will be my first day having her (I'm going to go pick her up in a few hours!), so she will be starting off with basic obedience, progressing on up, preferably at the same school.

Menlo Park is a bit far away from Oakland, unfortunately. Any other suggestions closer to home?


----------



## jerryh (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, and she's supposedly one year old.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think Bart de Gols is closer to you. Will look up his contact info.

The Menlo Park Club meets on the Newark side of the Dumbarton bridge.....


----------

